
Yet another blockchain explanation after 2 years of fining - h4l0
https://medium.com/@hllozercan/what-is-blockchain-fa79e8119ecc
======
h4l0
Hi HN! This is my first technical blog experience and I would love to have a
feedback. If you have any questions to add unexplained details(I'm sure there
are a lot), I will try to answer as much as I can.

